# Weekend outlook



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

even though alot of the anglers in CT are going to be on the freahwater side (opening trout season is Saturday) there are reports of schoolies stripers have that been caught in New Haven and New Rochelle NY and the flounders are starting to make a showing. I will break up the weekend by Fishing the fresh side on Saturday and doing some casting for Stripers on Sunday so with temps in the 70's this weekend I hope there will be some good reports here I know I will have one.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

http://www.hrfanj.org/
go to fishing reports

It appears the fish are there but are going for bloods and sands, not herring.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings HuskyMD!

Those schoolies don't know what to do with herring....


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Greetings from the big apple.

The fish are here. Went out to the western sound for my first keeper sized bass (28" + in ny, I think mine was about 30" or so) ) of the season. It took a frozen bunker as I couldn't find any fresh bunker yet. But even the bunkers are showing up now in decent numbers.

Here's to a great season to all.

Tighter lines and shorter skirts.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

*There's fish in CT*

the ice has finally broke and I caught my first flounder of the year although a short one at least I got it from the pier and after reading Addict post next week I will start targeting Stripers. Someone came into Fish Tales bait and tackle and stated he had a great day fishing for Flounders from his boat,but won't give up where he was fishing so things are starting to look up also Norwark harbor is yielding good catches of Flounder


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Update: 

20+ #'ers showing up in Staten Island. 
One 30+ reported - not publically...

coco - you know what that means right?

Theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey're heeeeeeere!!!!!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Mine's bigger than yours (I don't get to say THAT too often!)

Caught my first KEEPER winter flounder Sunday 04/18 (see report "Shark River Inlet" on NJ board. I'll post the pic when I get it back....

Throw a rod out for the flatties if you decide to try for stripers. After the week-long warm up the fish should be a little more active.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Jake


I did see your report and hopefully next week I can say I caught my first keeper


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

We've had a real snap of hot weather down here, which always chases the spawners out of the bay and up to their summer grounds. About 1/3 of the fish harvested this weekend had already dropped their roe, which means they're on their way out of the bay and headed up the coast. They'll be on your shores any day now.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings sand flea!

Yup, the bunker are thick from Raritan Bay north. I'm sure those hungry MD stripers will be glad to see them....


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*fished Troy Dam (federal Dam) yesterday*

While I knew it was too early (mom lives relatively near there and no license required so why not?), I caught nothing. We used herring as bloods aren't available up north near Albany. My mom got one hit and had it on her line. Then she got snagged on something reeling it in  

Nothing else. Lots of bait fish jumping everywhere. Saw one large slender fish swimming over the waves just in front of me for a brief moment. One guy tried to tell me it was a carp--no way--too slender. It was big with brown fins on top and I'm guessing it was muskellunge or musky or something. Of course I don't even know if such fish live in the Hudson.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings HuskyMD!

I'd be surprised if there weren't any muskies in the Hudson. Tiger Muskies were stocked in just about every major river system in the 70s and 80s, and many of the largest rivers (like the Delaware) also received pure strain fish that are capable of reproducing. 

Muskies have a habit of skimming across the top of the water at a slow pace with their mouths open. Whe one Pennsylvania Angler wrote to the state magazine asking why, he was told he must have been hallucinating. Dozens of other fishermen responded about their similar sightings, and fisheries biologists went out to some well-known muskie lakes and verified the behavior. The most popular theory is that the muskies are cleaning the accumulation of scales in their gill rakers after feeding.

Troy is a well known carp hole -- the CAG holds a Fish-In up there every year. But you were probaly correct in your identification....


----------

